# Polk rti-a1 or monitor 60 for rear surround



## JAKE 2544 (Mar 13, 2008)

Which would be better rear surrounds polk rti-a1 or monitor 60's.The 60's are on sale at one call for about the same price as a pair of rti a-1's plus i would not have to buy stands for them.I have a set of polk rm50tgy as my mains with the matching center and a psw1000 for a sub.thanks for your input.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

My opinion ... go with the 60's :yes:

If you have the space to use them as surrounds, they have a better frequency response (even better than your RM50t), can be bi-amped, you don't need to spend extra on stands :yes:

Just my opinion :bigsmile:


----------



## xcapri79 (Jun 7, 2008)

JAKE 2544 said:


> Which would be better rear surrounds polk rti-a1 or monitor 60's.The 60's are on sale at one call for about the same price as a pair of rti a-1's plus i would not have to buy stands for them.I have a set of polk rm50tgy as my mains with the matching center and a psw1000 for a sub.thanks for your input.


I have the Polk Monitor 60's and Polk RTi8's for comparison. I would go with the Polk RTiA1 speakers, if you are looking for a better quality speaker with better sound definition. They also look awesome in the cherry finish. The RTiA series is a level above the Monitor series.


----------

